# New Residents - Grass Mice



## Chii (May 5, 2011)

I picked up my grass mice yesterday afternoon and thought I'd share a few photo's I managed to get 




























They seem to have taken well to their new home  and they're just so lovely! <3


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Very,very pretty.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very cute! A whole new bunch of mousie species that I never knew about until I Googled just now. Neat!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

wow! are they tame


----------



## Chii (May 5, 2011)

They are tame actually, although a little jumpy! They have kangaroo legs XD


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It shouldn't surprise me anymore when I hear about new species of critters; many parts of the third world have been largely ignored as far as identifying and cataloging all the flora and fauna, while many of these go quietly into extinction.

Wikipedia has a good article about grass mice with a long, long list of species.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

OMG those stripes!

They look like baby tapirs. SO cute!

..I want one. :3


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Just noticed your post. Glad they are doing good


----------



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

I keep these! Lots of fun. The babies are to die for ^_^


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

They almost remind me of a chipmunk-mouse cross... they are too cute!!!


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

moustress said:


> It shouldn't surprise me anymore when I hear about new species of critters; many parts of the third world have been largely ignored.


true, but most people also have no idea how many species of mice live in their own countries. maybe in europe, especially great britain they have a little better idea, due to their relatively depauperate fauna, but certainly americans don't.


----------

